
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (April 2012) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
matt1
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote / Boston

I posted an internet marketing job on oDesk yesterday which might be of
interest to some of you: ---

I run a web-based timeline maker called Preceden (<http://www.preceden.com>),
which helps people make simple, web-based timelines.

I am interested in hiring a conversion rate specialist to analyze this site
and make recommendations on how to improve the sign up rate and rate at which
people who sign up upgrade to a paid account.

I have done some basic conversion rate analysis and A/B testing, but am
looking for an expert to take a hard look at the site and make recommendations
on how to make it better. This includes devising A/B tests (such as different
designs, user-flows, usability improvements, wording, etc) and analyzing
historical data (from Google Analytics and from sign up stats) to figure out
what type of users have converted well in the past.

\---

If you're interested, please apply via oDesk [1] or drop me a note:
matthew.h.mazur@gmail.com

[1] [https://www.odesk.com/jobs/Seeking-conversion-rate-
specialis...](https://www.odesk.com/jobs/Seeking-conversion-rate-specialist-
help-improve-web-based-timeline-maker_~~ba6b189bebad4ee3)

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive experience building e-commerce
marketplaces. I have a research background, data analysis, playing around with
NLP right now.

I run a django dev shop, currently taking gigs. Here's my portfolio:

* <http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html> * <http://www.cloudshuffle.com/>

Contact details in my profile or the link above.

Here're some examples from my portfolio:

* <http://www.teaspiller.com> \- An online marketplace for tax experts.

* <http://www.knowyourbank.com/> \- Find Bank and Credit Union Information.

* <http://www.garnishbar.com> \- social network, to share mixed drink recipes

* <http://www.fertilityplanit.com>, built their self serve ad network + billing and payments.

* <http://www.turlytag.com> \- an app to connect owners with people who found their lost items.

* <http://www.fratmusic.com> \- an online radio streaming app serving over 1.3 million uniques a month.

* <http://www.emriq.com> \- a web based medical records platform for small to medium clinics.

* <http://loudfarm.com> \- A music event site.

and many more.

------
Rolo
SEEKING FREELANCER (London or Remote)

2 positions: \- Front End Developer \- Django Developer

We're a London based consultancy looking to expand our network for some help
on some upcoming projects.

Ideally we're looking for people who are careful about writing tidy code,
think carefully about which files they check in, and spend too long worrying
about what to name things.

We'd favour those who are able to work or meet face to face at our office in
London Bridge at least some of the time, but may also consider those who
can't.

In particular please mention any experience with, or interest in, the
following: * Front end skills. HTML, CSS, Javascript * Django, Python, Django
CMS 2 * Ubuntu Linux server admin. (uWSGI, Nginx, EC2, Linode).

We're just looking for freelancers in the immediate term, but may consider
permanent should things work out, so if this interests you then please mention
that as well.

Examples to demonstrate your skills are just as worthwhile as experience.

<http://wildfish.com> \- work@wildfish.com

------
jiganti
SEEKING FREELANCER - San Francisco

We are a four man online poker startup (<http://kothpoker.com>) focusing on
heads up (1-on-1) play. We're looking to get into the real money market, which
is beginning to become regulated in the United States this year.

At this time we're looking for both a graphic designer and an iOS/front-end
developer.

Requirements for front-end stuff:

-Knows how to safely utilize git within a team -Open-source friendly/proud of your code, shares code on Github or other website that we can check out -Moderately active within the dev community, has an SO profile -Proven experience with developing and deploying native (nothing in a UIWebView) iOS applications—can provide links to apps in the store -Enough server-side experience to be able to investigate and comprehend minor API issues if and when they occur

Requirements for graphic design position:

-A user experience and user interface designer in one—mere graphic designers don't belong making user interfaces. It needs to be a person who can also think in terms of movement and interaction. The equivalent of needing to know jQuery as well for web application UIs.

We're looking to hire someone interested in poker, and initially the
compensation would be largely for equity. If you're interested please email
jiganti@gmail.com

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - Remote / San Francisco / Santa Barbara

\- Web app development: Python, Ruby, PHP, Java (backend) and HTML/CSS,
JavaScript, jQuery, ExtJS (frontend)

\- Mobile development: iOS and Android

\- Server/infrastructure: Apache, PostgreSQL, MySQL, open source (no
Microsoft)

\- Well-versed in every framework under the sun: Django, Rails, WordPress, 3rd
Party APIs, et cetera

We're a team of three that work together with the coherence of one. Latest
projects include co-founding a mobile transaction and data security company
[1], helping jumpstart a web malware and anti-virus plugin [2], and working on
a web-based property manager [3].

Let's work together!

<http://www.bitmatica.com/>

<http://www.bitmatica.com/BitmaticaResume.pdf>

[1] www.claveo.com -- Mobile and transaction and data security with a scalable
web service and strong cryptographic mobile clients (we were co-founders)

[2] www.getcocoon.com -- In-browser malware and anti-virus protection (we
built part of the web interface, server back end, and front-end clients)

[3] www.appfolio.com -- Web-based extremely intuitive property management
(front-end interface, back-end, and server deployment and continuous
integration management console)

------
nwienert
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Looking to start freelancing again. I'm mainly a web developer and designer
with lots of experience with Ruby on Rails, frontend design and development,
SEO, and marketing. Have a Bachelors in CS.

Experience in web - Ruby, PHP, Java, Javascript, HTML/CSS, Node, some Python,
Haskell, C

Server admin - Apache, nginx, Ubuntu, LAMP, Ruby stacks

++ Lots of SEO experience, Wordpress set up

Some work I've done (all work by me, design + development):

<http://gamegum.com> \- Online flash game community

<http://webuildappsforyou.com> \- App developers

<http://2u.fm> (work in progress music site)

<http://bassdownload.com> \- Music magazine

<http://vbseed.com> \- Forum skins

<http://natewienert.com> \- Personal site

<http://stonecactuswaterfalls.com> \- Wordpress themed

I'm the guy that made Obtvse...

<http://github.com/natew/obtvse>

Email natewienert#gmail#com

------
medinism
SEEKING FREELANCER -San Francisco/New York/Boston remote ok as long as it is
within the US

Project: HTML5 consumer app for Flash-sale site. Needs to be able to render in
a number of devices, phone, PC and tablet.

Project is posted on GroupTalent: a hacker-centric marketplace for high-end
development and design freelance projects. more info at manny@grouptalent.com,
or sign up to get access to projects.

------
egor83
SEEKING WORK - Remote (St. Petersburg, Russia)

Python/Django (more into backend)

Libraries/APIs: Twilio, OAuth, some Google APIs, BeautifulSoup, basic
scraping.

Developed for Linux server, cloud (GAE), basic scripts for Windows.
Comfortable with both git and SVN.

Have prior experience with C# and embedded (C/ASM for MCUs); wrote a bit in
Erlang, but not for commercial projects. Was more into maths/physics early in
the University.

I'm working part-time already, so this is more like a call for connections. I
can handle small-to-medium size projects myself, but I believe an ideal
situation now would be helping out someone more experienced, or
supporting/extending existing codebase; so if you are a Python/Django
developer or a consultancy looking for some occasional help now or in the
future - feel free to drop me a line.

Did a little tool for HN - poll visualizer:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2977909>

GitHub page: <https://github.com/egor83>

You can reach me at egor.ryabkov(at)gmail.com

------
douglaslucas
SEEKING WORK - Remote and North Texas

If you need an experienced writer who has a background with computers,
consider me. Turning technical jargon into layperson language is easier said
than done, and so is getting grammar right for website content creation, to
take two examples. My work has been published by Salon.com, literary journals,
and other venues. As a writer, I'm really no hacker or coder, but to give you
an idea, I'm running Ubuntu, idling on IRC, and of course, RSS-ing Hacker News
regularly. I can take on all sorts of writing-related projects. Let me know if
I can help with yours!

Email: dal@douglaslucas.com Site: <http://www.douglaslucas.com> Twitter:
<https://www.twitter.com/douglaslucas> Example piece:
[http://www.salon.com/2012/02/23/julian_assange_prepares_his_...](http://www.salon.com/2012/02/23/julian_assange_prepares_his_next_move/singleton/)

------
helen842000
SEEKING WORK - Remote contract/trial (would relocate for full-time
opportunity)

Please help me to find an entry-level development role!

CS degree from UK University, 5 years exp - 3 as Field Support Engineer, 2
years Application Support Analyst. Currently supporting 50+ real-time critical
financial applications & 15,000 users.

Troubleshooting, regulating access permissions, managing fault logging &
ticketing systems. Providing amazing customer service & product support.

Other expertise includes data analysis, databases, managing PPC campaigns,
Wordpress, customer aquisition, technical writing, business plan development.

Working knowledge of Python, RoR, HTML, CSS, SQL reporting some PHP and mySQL.
I have also built some basic iOS apps in my own time and I earned a place on a
UK startup incubator.

Looking for an opportunity to join an analytics or software startup, learn the
product inside out, provide first class customer support. Ideally with the
opportunity to move into development.

If you know of any roles please contact my username on gmail.com

------
chussad
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I have been working across the stack for a while now. Most of my experience is
in web development open source technologies like Java, PHP, jQuery, MySQL,
MongoDB, Memcache, Lucene, HTML, CSS etc on top of Unix environment. I am the
author of an android app (market.android.com/details?id=com.rails) that has
80k+ downloads with significant 5 star reviews.

I also have experience with tomcat and deploying it on AWS environment. In
past I have written a music crawler and a search engine on top of it (It is
not live now) , worked with a social network company where I wrote video
metadata pipeline to ingest data from third party video providers. Also, was
part of a dev team that wrote the system for sending large scale permission
based email campaigns. These days I work for a startup full time in bay area
as generalist engineer working across the LAMP stack. I am looking for
something to work on side.

Contact me at help.skins@gmail.com

------
imroot
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Kentucky

I'm a RHCA who's looking for a new opportunity. I'd prefer to work remotely,
but, I'd consider a local position in the Lexington, Kentucky area for the
right company. I have experience with Openstack, Eucalyptus, Cloud Bursting,
Configuration management tools (Puppet/chef), writing my own back-end
applications to assist with backups/notifications/cron (using Rails or
Django), comfortable using most RESTful and SOAP API's, and
J2EE/(Tomcat/Jboss) Administration. Very comfortable in a command-line
environment,

My wife is working on her Doctorate in Education at Morehead State University,
so relocation is not an option at this moment (but may be in the future).

If you'd like to know more about me, visit <http://ianwilson.org/>

------
sid6376
SEEKING FREELANCER (Remote) I am a developer at
Styloot.com(<http://styloot.com>) and we are looking for a iOS developer to
help us out with an iphone app. If you are interested or wanna have a chat
send me a mail at ssarda at styloot.com.

------
wildmXranat
SEEKING WORK - remote/contract/short term is fine.

Thorough knowledge of LAMP stack backed by 6 years of experience including
Symfony, PHP Doctrine, MySQL. Experience in designing application that make
proper use of Redis, Gearman, Tornado, Flask and Sphinx search. Personal blog:
<http://arekzb.wordpress.com/> and a couple of open source personal projects
include Dropfuse: [http://arekzb.wordpress.com/2010/06/26/dropfuse-a-dropbox-
co...](http://arekzb.wordpress.com/2010/06/26/dropfuse-a-dropbox-com-
filesystem/) and Lighttz [http://arekzb.wordpress.com/2008/04/27/lighttz-a-
simple-and-...](http://arekzb.wordpress.com/2008/04/27/lighttz-a-simple-and-
fast-web-server/) .

------
njwilson
SEEKING WORK - US - Summer internship: AI, machine learning, data, ...

I'm going back to school after 5 years of full-time software engineering
experience. Python, C, Open Source, Linux, Embedded, Mobile, and much more:
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/njwilson84>

I will be starting at UT Austin (MS in Computer Science) this fall where I
plan to focus on AI and machine learning.

I did some AI research during my undergrad. More recently, I have been taking
many of the free online classes from Stanford professors including:

\- Probabilistic Graphical Models (in progress)

\- AI for Robotics: Programming a Robotic Car

\- Machine Learning

\- Databases

I am very interested in a summer internship where I can work with data and
apply techniques from machine learning and artificial intelligence.

Email me at <firstname>@njwilson.net (my first name is "nick")

------
cynusx
SEEKING WORK (Belgium, remote and willing to relocate for long-term contracts)

As a full-stack developer I have built products from scratch to finish and
have experience with mobile web (iphone,android,BB), fine databases
(mongdb,neo4j,redis), cloud setups (ec2, S3,queues), the usual suspects
(html5, CSS3, js), the ruby toolchain (rails, sinatra, heroku and perftools)
and a nice bunch of api's (paypal,facebook,twitter,instagram,...)

A previous client said this about me: "Nicolas is super pragmatic, business-
minded, and focuses on what is needed to move the business forward. A strong,
all around CTO type that would be an asset for any organization."

Samples of my work can be found at <http://noverloop.be>

------
ahlatimer
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, CA or remote

I'm a Rails developer working for Batch / Dailybooth looking for some
supplemental income and experience working on different code bases.

I've been doing Rails for 3 years professionally, and I'm proficient with
HTML/CSS/JS. I also have a few months worth of experiencing doing iOS if
that's needed.

I have experience writing APIs and large, responsive, scalable applications.

For some code samples, take a look at my Github profile
(<http://github.com/ahlatimer>). The largest project is likely the write-
through model cache written for Redis, CaChing
(<http://github.com/ahlatimer/ca_ching>).

Contact info is in my profile.

------
daviday
SEEKING FREELANCER - Paris & Remote

Leisure-focused todo app. Looking for someone with experience with Scala,
Lift, MongoDB to help with web and mobile (iOS, Android) development.

I'm in Paris, but remote ok. If interested email me at davideberretta //at//
gmail com and we can chat

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or occasional travel around Europe fine. Native British
developer based in Warsaw, Poland.

Back-end jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on PHP/C#/MySQL, experienced with
Apache/nginx/IIS, and general Linux admin.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using
PHP/Kohana/MySQL/jQuery:

<http://tweetingmachine.com>

<http://campaignbar.com>

<http://interactwive.com>

I'm very good at finding solutions to complex problems, enjoy rescuing
projects in trouble, and like working with technology in general. I always
chatting about requirements, feel free to drop me a line at tom@tbbuck.com

------
bluemoon
SEEKING WORK - Remote or on-site Hi! I'm a passionate Python programmer. I
have a background in web development using tools such as Flask and Django(and
so many more).

I'm self-directed(entrepreneur) and spend much of my free time learning about
computer science. Currently I'm interested in new opportunities full or part
time.

I can do full stack web development, maintenance, deployment, and so forth.
Apart from Python I also have experience with JavaScript, Common Lisp, C, and
others.

Feel free to browse my GitHub and please do not hesitate to contact me!
Github: <http://github.com/bluemoon> Contact: bradford.toney@gmail.com (name:
Bradford)

------
earlyriser
SEEKING WORK (Montreal, remote only) Web generalist developer (back &
frontend) with and eye for UI. I have worked for web agencies & startups and I
have built web apps from A-Z. Comfortable with html5, css3, javascript
(jquery), php (mvc), mysql and git but I always want to be uncomfortable then
open to rails, python, nosql and more. Samples <http://qranberry.me>
<http://rrrewind.com> <http://madehere.com> <http://robertomartinez.info>

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I worked for a startup doing Django development remotely and in San Francisco.
And I have a good Github repo with a couple of hits:

<https://github.com/ccarpenterg/todolist>

<https://github.com/ccarpenterg/djangotodos>

Tools I've used so far:

Python, Tornado, Django, Google App Engine, jQuery, Backbone.js, PostgreSQL,
MySQL, Linux and VPS (Linode), MongoDB, RabbitMQ (Celery and pika), Sendgrid
API, Twitter API, Git.

email: ccarpenterg@gmail.com / skype: ccarpenterg / blog:
<http://ccarpenterg.posterous.com>

------
uladzislau
SEEKING WORK - Toronto/San Francisco/remote I have great skills and experience
in project/product management, business operations, sales. My employers
include Apple and United Nations. My book reached Top 10 of decision making
category on Amazon Kindle store. In my spare time I'm working on my own mobile
apps startup. Please check out my LinkedIn profile
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/uladzislau> Here's the link to my book
<http://whyprojectsfailbook.com> My contact email: my username at gmail.com

------
zemanel
SEEKING WORK (Remote). Location: Porto, Portugal, EU

Backend Python/Frontend Javascript Developer

\- Python: Django, Tipfy, Google App Engine Python [, virtualenv, pip] \-
Javascript: Dojo Toolkit (including Dijits), JQuery, Node.js \- Java: Struts,
Hibernate, Jboss Seam, Groovy/Grails, Solr; (many beers ago) \- *NIX shell and
sysadmin skills \- Source control svn, git, mercurial \- Database backends:
MySQL, Postgres \- General: Good learner, passionate about the work,
experience remote with multi-cultural/timezone/skilled teams

References on <http://pt.linkedin.com/in/josemoreira>

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web & User Interface Designer looking to work with startups and smaller
companies. I offer affordable rates and decent turnaround times. Ideal
projects involve product and web application design.

Proficient in: Visual Design (Photoshop), HTML5, CSS, jQuery, and Wordpress.

Recent Work: Summit Series: Basecamp (Tumblr Design/Dev) -
<http://sbcamp.tumblr.com> Dribbble - <http://www.dribbble.com/rglover>

Portfolio: <http://www.ryanglover.net> Email: me@ryanglover.net

------
p5
SEEKING FREELANCER (Remote or New York)

Freelance Flash / Flex developer

We're a stock media marketplace where people buy and sell digital assets like
stock video, stock photos, music, etc

We are currently looking for an experienced flash / flex developer (with
emphasis on experienced).

If everything works out fine and we are both happy, this will probably be a
long-term working relation.

Location: Our office in New York, or Anywhere

More information about us; <http://www.pond5.com>

Please apply using the contact form at our website or by sending an email to
jobs (at) pond5.com Be sure to include url(s) to where we can find your resume
/ portfolio.

------
rwhitman
SEEKING WORK - NYC & Remote

I've most recently been a fulltime Product Manager, but have put together
remote contract design and engineering teams for early stage startups as well
as 10 years experience of doing freelance frontend engineering (Javascript,
jQuery, CSS HTML5), full stack dev work (Django, PHP), UX design and more.

There is a working contact form on my somewhat outdated site here:
<http://www.zenjiweb.com>

(I'm recovering from a back injury at the moment, so I can meet w/ folks in
NYC but can't work on-site for more than a few hours at a stretch.)

------
speek
SEEKING FREELANCER - Boston/San Francisco/Remote

We're an Innovation and Design Firm based in Boston (think of us as a mix
between IDEO and Xerox PARC _cough_ Eames _cough_ ) -- we've got a bunch of
projects that we're working on and we're looking for more people to help us
actualize our vision.

We're looking for designers and developers, but to give you a look at what
we've got going on, we're working on:

\- A children's book (iPad app)

\- A connected device platform

\- An augmented reality brand recognition engine

\- A supplement fulfillment subscription service

\- A real-time sports fan community application

\+ others

If any of this stuff looks interesting, shoot me an email at
marc@fluentconcepts.com.

------
nigma
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I do web application development and optimization, database design, system
architecture, business processes automation and data processing for companies
and startups in US and Europe.

I have a solid grasp of Python, Django, PostgreSQL, JavaScript and many other
technologies.

You can find out more about me and my work at <http://en.ig.ma/projects>,
<https://github.com/nigma> and <http://en.ig.ma/linkedin>.

Feel free to contact me at en@ig.ma.

------
ddrouin
SEEKING WORK - Montreal/Quebec City/Remote

Freelance iOS developer. Generalist programmer with 8+ years of professional
experience.

I am driven by the final product first and foremost. I have a strong technical
background but I believe technology should be seen as a tool before all.
Getting things done in a balanced and pragmatical way is my priority. I have
strong interest in UX design and project management as well.

Passionate. Quick learner. Great communication. Used to remote work. You're
more than welcome to inquire.

<http://linkedin.com/in/ddrouin>

------
marklindhout
SEEKING WORK - Remote or The Netherlands, Randstad area.

Senior Front-end developer: Responsive design, mobile sites, HTML5, CSS3, JS,
jQuery, PHP, Linux admin, Bash, Lighttpd, Apache, etc.

I'm a front-end developer with both technical and design skills. Specialized
in building Drupal and WordPress themes. Over a decade of experience in
building the web.

To get an impression, check out my LinkedIn profile, where you'll also find
links to recent projects and contact info:
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/mplindhout>

------
RDDavies
Seeking Freelancer (DC Metropolitan Area)

We're a group of Wordpress developers working on all sorts of neat
themes/plugins/blog solutions of all sorts. Small team, informal environment,
well-backed by a large company.

We're looking for both LAMP stack and Front-End Developers (jQuery for most of
our Javascript needs, but should be able to hand-code as well).

The office is located in Fairfax, VA, we typically get together one or two
nights a week, so would prefer if you'd be able to do that. Send an email to
ryandavies@gmail.com if you'd like some more info!

------
cbo
SEEKING WORK - Toronto or Remote

Student currently completing my final year at the University of Toronto. Very
experienced in web programming, especially Java/GWT, with some personal work
in Django and Rails. Multiple years of industry experience. Worked in the past
with Google Summer of Code, Rypple, and Salesforce. Big fan of functional
programming as well (Lisp and Haskell, mainly)

Relocation might be an option in a few months.

conradbowen at gmail dot com

My Github profile can be found here: <http://github.com/cowen>

------
theoj
SEEKING WORK - NYC or remote.

I'm a mobile developer who focuses on Android / Java development. I have
worked on several large applications and smaller ones as well. My portfolio
and Github are listed below:

<http://www.bricolsoftconsulting.com/category/portfolio/>

<https://github.com/bricolsoftconsulting/>

My previous experience includes C/C++, VB.NET, and HTML / PHP. Feel free to
get in touch -- email is in my profile.

------
wpillar
SEEKING WORK (Leicester UK, Norwich UK, Remote) - Web developer, backend
(Java, PHP, MySQL, Codeigniter(PHP)), frontend (HTML5, CSS3, jQuery). Familiar
with Git. I've got a good sense of design too. Examples:
<http://harrypearcefacts.com>, <http://reccover.com>, <http://drunkr.co.uk>.
All built from scratch by myself. Email: me at willpillar dot com

------
olofsj
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Stockholm, Sweden)

I do native mobile apps for Android and backends in Django, and have
experience in tying them together with RESTful apis. I can handled the full
experience from backend to frontend, with knowledge in Python, Javascript and
JQuery, HTML, CSS etc for the web and Java, C, C++ and graphics & layouts for
Android.

Github: <http://github.com/olofsj>

Website & portfolio: <http://www.tokotoko.se>

Contact info in profile.

------
petedoyle
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Seattle, WA, USA.

Looking for some side work as I build <http://adventurous.io>. I work mostly
with Android and Grails with some experience with Backbone.js. My current work
involves building Android apps with backend services built on Grails / JMS /
PostgreSQL / PostGIS / EC2. I also have a sysadmin background and would love a
chance to do any DevOps work (esp. with Puppet) or anything related to VoIP.

Resume and contact info in profile.

------
traxtech
SEEKING WORK - Remote but can travel around Europe for a few months. From
France.

10+ years of engineering from small startups (infrastructure setup, MVP
developing) to big industry players (enhancing products used by millions of
users) with a strong Open Source background.

Good skills in Java/J2EE (EJB, JPA, JMS)/Play Framework, C++/Qt, PostgreSQL
and HTML/Jquery (but I'm not a designer, be warned!).

Contact: traxtech //at// gmail.com Github: <https://github.com/traxtech>

------
olalonde
SEEKING WORK - Hong Kong, Montreal & Remote

~7 years of experience with full stack web development. Current tools of
choice:

Node.js, Javascript, jQuery, Backbone.js, Ruby on Rails, HTML5, MongoDB,
PostgreSQL, git, Ubuntu

In addition, I have experience with PHP, C, C++, Java, embedded programming,
Subversion and UI design.

I have a strong interest for AI/machine learning.

Github: <https://github.com/olalonde> / Blog: <http://www.syskall.com>

------
semanticist
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Scotland

SysAdmin/DevOps stuff, server automation with chef and the like, monitoring,
making sure your stuff works, automating scaling and deployments, and also
being available for on-call emergencies.

I've done a ton of work with Ruby/Rails deployments in particular and I'm not
incompetent at writing Ruby code either.

Also, Americans! Keep in mind that your 'out of hours' is my 'working day',
and that my costs put me well under frothy bubbly Silicon Valley wages! :o)

------
KaoruAoiShiho
SEEKING WORK - New York & Remote

I am a Javascript Developer with 5 years of experience. I love front-end web
work, HTML/CSS/Backbone.js/jQuery, as well as node.js on the backend.

I love making cool realtime apps.

Am also familiar with many other technologies like redis, mongodb, varnish,
elasticsearch, amazon aws, and others.

I have done PHP and Rails projects in the past but seriously prefer node.js on
the backend these days. Stylus and Jade are awesome.

Please contact me through my profile email if I can help you!

~~~
LionTeeth
Hi Kaoru

We may be interested to work with you, but I don't see any way to contact you
through your profile. Can you provide a contact.

Our Email is - LionTeeth (at) gmx

------
schelle
SEEKING FREELANCER - San Francisco

Indiegogo (<http://www.indiegogo.com>) is looking for an expert in Ruby on
Rails refactoring.

If you love cracking apart code, systematically building out test coverage,
and helping scrappy startups to become technical debt free, please contact me!
Some remote work is fine, but we'd at least need some office time up front to
get things kicked off.

Please email: hn-jobs@indiegogo.com

Thanks, Eric Schell, Founder/CTO

------
dangoldin
SEEKING WORK - (NYC or Remote)

Quantitative work/Python backend/Javascript frontend I did a stint as a
management consultant, a wall street quant, and a quant engineer at a smaller
startup. I'm currently working on my startup Glossi (<http://www.glos.si>)
full time and am looking to do some consulting work to pay the bills.

I can also bring in some designer help if necessary and enjoy rapid
prototyping and building MVPs.

dangoldin gmail

------
waseemsadiq
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

We have two freelance positions available for www.fileboard.com

Developer

\---------

\- iOS developer with a specific interest in how pdf files work. We need
someone to hack on open-source projects such as github.com/KurtCode/PDFKitten.
Java experience for some server-side stuff is a plus.

/* alternative profile */

\- Allround developer with iOS / Java / .NET / Ruby know-how helping out
everywhere from bug fixing to new features. If you exist, we need to talk :-)

Designer

\--------

\- Graphics designer for icons, app screens, etc

Contact waseem at fileboard.com for details

------
bayareaiosdev
SEEKING FREELANCER - San Francisco

Mobile Engineer - iOS Developer

I'm the principal software developer at a stealth, seed-funded startup in San
Francisco. We're looking for an iOS developer to kickoff work on some new
projects we're starting and to augment our team.

Remote work is possible, however, you should be based in San Francisco and
able to meet up with us at least once a month for quick, in-person sync ups.

Please send:

-Resume / portfolio / Github

-Billing and rate information

-A little about you, background, etc

...to...

BayArea.iOS.Dev@gmail.com

Looking forward to hearing from you!

------
schtono
SEEKING FREELANCER (Munich, Germany, Remote)

2 Positions available:

\- iOS or Android dev. We have a huge amount of client work to do.

\- PHP/MySQL dev. 1-2 days regular per week. Admin and continuous improvement
of one existing portal application (one of Germany's biggest nightlife
communities, highly scaled deployment)

BOTH positions can be remote, but we have a beautiful office in downtown which
can be used (free of charge). Will help with relocation. Email philipp.rappold
at gmail .com

------
deniz
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Melbourne, AUS

Freelance mobile developer focused on Android / Java development. 2+ years
mobile experience including some iOS / Obj C.

Over 8 years dev across many, many other technologies.

Portfolio - <http://themodernink.com> (new apps coming soon)

Twitter - @themodernink

Interested in talking to anyone with Android projects needing expertise across
development, design, management. My contact info is in my profile.

------
jey
SEEKING WORK - Remote & SF Bay Area

Expertise in compilers, servers, interpreters, drivers, distributed systems,
embedded systems, cloud computing, and application development. Comfortable
with mathematical optimization, statistical machine learning, and numerical
methods.

C, C++, Python, Ruby, Java, JavaScript

Linux, Mac OS X, Windows

LinkedIn: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/jeykottalam>

Obfuscated Email: jey#kottalam!net

------
Codephene
SEEKING WORK - Boston & Remote

Top strength is backend development in C++ for Windows, Mac and Linux; things
like multithreading, inter-process communications, network communications,
embedded systems and device drivers using STL and boost.

Can hold my own in front end development using .NET, MVC, jQuery and
relational databases.

Would recommend my self for architecture work, translating your domain problem
into a software solution.

codephene at codephene dot net

------
jiganti
SEEKING FREELANCER - San Francisco

I contracted the creation of <http://moodstir.com>, which is twitter for
emotion. I'd like to add a twitter login among other things to the site. If
the project seems interesting, or you want to hear more and would consider
working on the project, I want to hear from you- please contact
jiganti@gmail.com

------
bayareamobile
SEEKING FREELANCER - SF Bay Area & Remote

Small group of MIT grads are seeking iOS (iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad for those
ctrl+F'ing) developers. We've been working in the mobile space since 2006 and
are looking for people to help out with new projects we're doing. Especially
interested in talking if you have a background in Android or computer vision.

Feel free to get in touch: bayareamobiledev at gmail.

------
alwold
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Phoenix

I've got a lot of experience with Java, in both the web and mobile space. I
did a lot of work on earlier mobile (J2ME, Blackberry, etc.). Now, I'm looking
to do more Rails and iOS work, and have spent time getting familiar with
those.

See <http://alwold.com> for links to my github, resume, etc.

alwold at gmail dot com

------
twog
SEEKING WORK - Tampa & Remote

I freelance under the moniker <http://twogiraffes.com> Im currently looking
for a few select projects and startups to work with. Checkout my work here:
<http://twogiraffes.com/our-work>

Skills: html5/css, js, php, wordpress and django.

------
deniszgonjanin
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Ottawa, Canada)

I do a lot of web app work: Python, Django, Express (Node.js).

I work a lot with PostgreSQL and MongoDB.

Great at front-end coding: Javascript, AJAX, Websockets, other HTML5 goodies.
(but am not a designer)

I also do quite a bit of Machine Learning as of late. I do know R.

You can find me here: <https://github.com/deniszgonjanin>

------
andywood
SEEKING WORK - Seattle and Remote

14 years of varied development experience. Worked on Microsoft Encarta. Lead
front-end web developer on a certain Windows Live property. Independent game
and iOS developer. Very experienced 3D graphics programmer.

C++, C, C#, Obj-C, Javascript, HTML, CSS, HTTP, REST, Win32, .NET, ASP.NET,
SQL, iOS, HLSL/GLSL, OpenGL (and ES), Direct3D

andy dot wood at gmail

~~~
jcvargas
Would love to speak with you about some iOS work that we have- what's the best
way to get in contact with you?

------
Jo3M3tal
SEEKING WORK - California & Remote

I am a PHP/MySQL developer with experience in design and front-end work in
addition to my back-end experience. Recently built BreannaBaker.com and
Volunteer-Net.org where front-end usability and features met robust back-end
code.

Get in touch with me Chris at NullRecursion.com and head to my site to see
these examples and more.

------
cjauvin
SEEKING WORK (Montreal, Remote)

Scientific programming / data crunching

<http://cjauvin.github.com>

------
guruz
SEEKING WORK - Remote or on-site

We're a offering consulting/contract work around Nokia's Qt framework. We're
also interested in doing more general work in the world of open source,
desktop, mobile.

If you're interested contact us via <http://woboq.com/>

We're based in Berlin but look for remote work everywhere.

------
robertszkutak
SEEKING WORK - Currently in Fredonia, NY but willing to relocate within US or
work remotely.

Interested in possibility of a paid summer internship.

C, C++, Java, HTML5, Python, various instruction sets, Windows and Linux
system administration, Android.

Website: <http://robertszkutak.com>

Contact: robert@robertszkutak.com

------
Gorbzel
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Chicago, or on-site project spin up. Experienced iOS
(Native) Developer. Android as well for the right project.

Quite experienced with the normal startup/early stage process. Bachelor's in
CS, all the fun stuff, etc.

Contact: Zack (at) infinitetap.com . Will send along a profile/resume once we
establish contact.

------
route3
SEEKING WORK - Remote (New Hampshire, United States)

I have a full-time job doing .NET web development but I've really enjoyed
learning Python & Django over the last few months and I'd like to get some
more experience. If you are in need of a freelancer for junior-level Django
work, please email me (in profile).

------
ezegolub
SEEKING WORK - Buenos Aires or Remote I'm a full stack developer with
experience in big-scale projects. I do node.js/php/python/js/mysql/redis work
mostly, and i know Hadoop (Hbase/MapReduce/Hive). I'm a an AI begginer, but
i'm interested in learning from that field.

You can contact me @ ezequiel.golub gmail

------
mobprog
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Anywhere)

Mobile web developer. Back-end and front-end.

Front-end: Jquery Mobile, PhoneGap, Backbone.js, LESS, Bootstrap,
HTML5/CSS3/JavaScript.

Back-end: Python (prefer Flask &c.), MySQL, redis, FreeBSD.

Broad programming background. At one point or another I've done paid work in
Perl, C++, Java, PHP, C, x86 Assembly...

------
mparr4
SEEKING WORK - Team of 2, Remote & Burlington, VT

Founders of Gigsmash <https://www.gigsmash.com/vt/burlington> \- a live music
search engine (currently in beta in Burlington)

Python/Django, JS (jQuery, some backbone.js), HTML, CSS

matt at gigsmash dot com

------
tedkimble
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a full-stack Rails developer and generalist designer with a reasonable
rate. I possess a formal design education (master of architecture) and a
technical background (bachelor of arts, physics).

<http://kimble.co/web.html>

------
bookshlf
SEEKING FREELANCE or F/T - Chicago, remote.

Significant .NET, C# experience most recently in big data problems, whether
raw data is clean or needs to be scrubbed.

Always interested in expanding skills, new technologies. Interested in meeting
other developers around Chicago.

Contact information in profile.

------
nodemaker
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am an iOS dev/design guy currently living in New Delhi,India.

Recently I made HackerNode - an universal iOS app for reading HackerNews.

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hackernode/id473882597>

Email - nodemaker@gmail.com

------
exim
Some success stories from both sides would be very interesting. Please share
your experience.

------
RRiccio
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote / Rio de Janeiro

Looking for a Ruby on Rails developer.

We're a local reviews social network from the top startup incubator in Brazil.

We're working on a very cool product, with a great UX/design, and we need a
Rails expert to help us.

If interested please email me: robertoriccio1 at gmail.

------
famoreira
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred or London * Ruby * Rails * Sinatra * Padrino *
JavaScript * jQuery * CoffeeScript * Backbone * Raphael * Node.js Do get in
touch and let's talk :) Contact: me@filipemoreira.com or visit my website:
filipeamoreira.com

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web & mobile interface designer from California. I work with companies around
the world on visual design, application design and usability.

HTML5 / CSS3 (Sass, Stylus, Less, Bootstrap) / JS / Photoshop / iOS

<http://nylira.com>

------
stefano
SEEKING WORK - Remote

\- Full stack web development: PHP, Common Lisp, MySQL, Javascript, HTML/CSS,
a bit of experience with Django and ASP MVC.

\- iOS development.

\- Desktop applications with C++ and Qt.

gmail: stefano.dissegna

github account: <http://github.com/stefano>

------
stevederico
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Remote

\- iOS Developer \- Created over 10 apps. \- Developed apps for Fortune 500
Companies

Portfolio: <http://www.bixbyapps.com> Email: Steve@bixbyapps.com

------
pbj
SEEKING WORK - Remote (EST, United States)

Looking for a (primarily) non developer part time position, however I do know
html/css. I've had some experience with writing, marketing, and
customer/technical support.

------
rush-tea
SEEKING FREELANCER - California or Remote

I am looking for a backend engineer with extensive php/mysql experience to
fine tune and improve features on my site.

If you are interested, please email me at rush.tea AT gmail DOT com

------
rpledge
SEEKING WORK (Ottawa, Remote) iOS development, embedded systems programming,
Linux device drivers. <http://www.computingobjects.com>

------
cbg0
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I do corporate logo work for various design companies and I'm currently
looking for some additional work.

You can find my e-mail in my profile, contact me and I'll send you some
samples.

------
factorialboy
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Node.js, Socket.io, JavaScript, Python, Django and related technologies

More about me / my work --> <http://srirangan.net/about>

------
kanebennett
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Looking for an OS X developer to code a Mac version of Hypegram, the Hype
Machine desktop client (www.hypegram.com).

Shoot me an email if you're interested: me at kanebennett.com.

------
lzm
SEEKING WORK - freelance or fulltime

C#, C++, C or Python. ACM ICPC world finalist. Living in Vitória, Brazil, but
very willing to travel or relocate (worldwide). Contact info in profile.

------
derekdahmer
SEEKING WORK - NYC or remote

Rails, Django, Full-stack JS

I work mostly with startups and small companies. Email derekdahmer@gmail.com

<http://github.com/ddgromit>

------
mandeepj
Seeking FreeLancers - Remote

Kickass UI Designers, Frontend developers, Data Engineers, Scalability experts

www.MySlices.com - A content and people recommendations engine

You can reach me at bullet1128(at)gmail.com

------
Evgeniuz
SEEKING WORK (Ukraine, remote preferred)

Java/Java EE, Python/Django, HTML/CSS/JavaScript

Freshly graduated MS in Computer Science, no experience, but have willing to
acquire some :)

evgeniyfilatov@yandex.ru

------
joelackner
SEEKING WORK (Indiana, remote only)

UI, branding, mobile apps and responsive websites: <http://celsius.ws>

------
itmag
SEEKING WORK - Sweden & Remote

C#/ASP, Javascript, MS SQL, Linux, PHP, willing to learn most anything.

------
tylerc230
SEEKING WORK - SF bay area

iOS developer located in San Francisco ca.

Www.casselmanconsulting.com

Contact me for a quote.

------
nikhil_varma22
SEEKING DJANGO WORK LOCATION:NEW DELHI REMOTE WORK IS POSSIBLE

------
createaccount94
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am looking for postgres consulting gig

------
marshallp
SEEKING WORK

Looking for work doing object detection in images, audio sound/speech
detection, statistical natural language processing, or creation of signals for
stock trading.

Like to work primarily in python and vowpal wabbit. Also ocaml, java, lisp,
and sql when more appropriate.

Remote only. rickpon@gmail.com

------
biopharma_guy
Posting for my spouse:-

AWESOME WEB DESIGN IN PHOTOSHOP:

-Get your own design in PSD template for 99 dollars. -Do unlimited iterations of design and coding for $398

Please go to

<http://www.98dollarswebdesign.com>

Any inputs on site will also be appreciated. Thanks.

